#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Γενικά >  > > >  >  > Ειδήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Είδηση: Ημερίδα: Δικαιολογητικά δηλώσεων Ν.4178/13 – Έκδοση αδειών νομιμοποίησης, Λάρισα-Θεσσαλονίκη-Πάτρα, 18-19-25.06.2014

## Xάρης

Διαβάστε την είδηση εδώ --> http://www.emichanikos.gr/content.ph...-19-20-06-2014.

----------

